# Snowbird/Cairo Spring Trial



## SusanExo (Nov 12, 2012)

The stake locations for the Snowbird Cairo trial are as follows:

Open: Tired Bottom
Am: Ken Neil's
Derby and Q: Union Hill, weather permitting. Please go to headquarters at Ken Neil's. The Derby and Q will be signed from there.


----------



## SusanExo (Nov 12, 2012)

Please use the following address for the trial headquarters and the Amateur stake: 159 Spence Road, Ochlocknee, GA 31773


----------



## SusanExo (Nov 12, 2012)

Callbacks to WB: 5 6 7 9 11 12 22 23 24 27 28 29 30 31 35 36 38 39 41 48
20 called back
8:00 start


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations to Rita Jones on another derby win with Clooney. Also for her litter taking 2nd and 4th. 

Congratulations to Mark Patton on his 3rd with Larry which gets him on the derby list.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st-#17 Clooney O/H Rita Jones
2nd-#10 Lula O/Kathy Vignos H/Kevin Cheff
3rd-#12 Larry O/H Marc Patton
4th-#6 Harjo O/HLee McNair
RJ-#3 Trig O/Bill Booker H/ Jim Van Engen

Congrats to All !! Go Windy Grand Babies.... 1st, 2nd and 4th! Go Clooney 5 wins in a row!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to all of you! Lee, I am especially proud of you for your fourth with Harjo! Your hard work has really paid off. Way to hang in there.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

9,11,22,24,27,29,30,31,36,39,48

11 total


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Q callbacks
2 3 10 12 15 16 17 18 19 22 25 26


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

3,10,12,14,15,17,19,20,22,23,24,30,33,34,39,40,41,45,46

19 total

8am start come in the same entrance


----------



## leemac (Dec 7, 2011)

Becky Mills said:


> Congratulations to all of you! Lee, I am especially proud of you for your fourth with Harjo! Your hard work has really paid off. Way to hang in there.


Thank you Miss Becky, I can't tell you how happy I am with Harjo and our first placement. 

Congratulations to the other placements and especially to Miss Rita and Clooney. He is some kind of special.
A lot of people have helped me get Harjo and I get this far as we have but if it wasn't for Ms. Rita and Mr. Frank I would have never had the opportunity to train and love such a wonderful animal.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual results

1st-#25 Riley H/Rick Stawski O/Bill Halfrich
2nd-#22 Spidey O/H Roger Magnussen
3rd-#3 Parrish H/Davis Arthur O/Gretchen Bickel
4th-#18 Bella H/Brad Arington O/Billy Reynolds
RJ-10 Turbo H/ Kevin Cheff O/ James Dorobek
JAM - 12

Congrats to All ! !


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#22 Teddy H/Dave Smith O/Dennis Ebner & Dick Dallesasse
2nd-#9 Patron H/Dave Smith O/Laurie Oliver
3rd-#24 Moses H/Wayne Curtis O/Bill Landau
4th-30 Duke O/H Don Preston
RJ- 39 Marvin O/H Ken Neil
JAMS- 11,29,31,36

Congrats to All !!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the last series 

3,12,17,22,24,30,34,41

8 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#30 Reba O/H Tom Fait ( Qual for Am National)
2nd-#22 Marvin O/H Ken Neil
3rd-#12 Rosie O/H Ken Neil
4th-#3 Whopper O/H Ken Neil

RJ -#24 Maks O/H Karen Spencer

Congrats to All !! Go Windy Baby's!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Kenny and Brenda!

Holy Cow! Another blowout weekend for you! Three of four Amateur placements!!! That's just awesome! 

Thank you to the club support team for beautiful flyers and perfect throws; and to the judges for setting up challenging but fair tests - dogs were visible at all times . . . 

I'm so proud of Lee and Harjo! They were in tune and it was fun to watch them in action as they earned every bit of their placement! Congratulations!

Congratulations, Kathy and Kevin on Lula Blue's Derby Second! She's a fireball!!!

rita


----------



## Dakota Man (Aug 18, 2014)

Congratulations Rita and Mark


----------

